# Prewar Schwinn Spartan badge



## ohdeebee (May 24, 2022)

Uncommon badge. Screw holes are in good shape and not blown out.


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2022)

$25.00


----------



## volksboy57 (May 24, 2022)

35


----------



## charnleybob (May 25, 2022)

$45


----------



## ohdeebee (May 25, 2022)

No deals


----------

